# No Reply from Rich at Rainforest Vivs?



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all,

Hoping someone might be able to reassure me. I emailed Rainforest Vivs nearly a week ago about their opening times and if it would be appropriate to visit to discuss a viv order nearly a week back, but I haven't had any response.

I get that they might be busy, especially with the return after Christmas and New Year, but would have hoped to have had some kind if response by now, even if it was a "we're really busy, but you can visit during these times/we're closed to visitors at present".

Anyone have any experience? Or know more than I do? Their website doesn't mention anything about being closed, and I'm more than happy to travel there, in fact I want to if only just to shop some of their hardscape supplies and plants, but it's a 3 hour round trip and it would be annoying if I made the journey only to find they are closed.

Also I have no idea about their turnaround times, I don't want to keep waiting in the hope of a response only to find out they've got a 6 month waiting list a month down the line.....

Any thoughts?

Also, anyone know of another supplier in the UK to buy Euro Vivs from.....?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

They might only just have started back again this week after Christmas and New Year? Have you tried telephoning?


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> They might only just have started back again this week after Christmas and New Year? Have you tried telephoning?


Thanks for the suggestions. I tried the mobile number on the website before I emalied, I assume it's Rich's, there aren't any others to try. No answer.

There's not been any messages on the website to say they're closed, or holiday closing times either.

I'll try calling again tomorrow. If no one picks up, I'm hoping I'll hear something, even if it's an email response to say they've got the email and will respond in full soon!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, I've had an email off him towards the end of last week, stating "we have been away your order will be sent Monday 7th"
So i reckon their just getting back into the swing of things


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Velosus said:


> Hey, I've had an email off him towards the end of last week, stating "we have been away your order will be sent Monday 7th"
> So i reckon their just getting back into the swing of things


That's reassuring, thanks 

I didn't call today as it ended up being a busy one so I'll probably leave it until Friday or Monday to give him a call, if I don't get a response before that is!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

CrimsonRaine said:


> That's reassuring, thanks
> 
> I didn't call today as it ended up being a busy one so I'll probably leave it until Friday or Monday to give him a call, if I don't get a response before that is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No worries, got home and my plants have been delivered, so alls good  

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Velosus said:


> No worries, got home and my plants have been delivered, so alls good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Glad you did 

No luck so far for me. Tried calling again on Friday, left a voicemail.

Hoping I hear something back next week....

*crosses fingers*

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, I didn't hear back from Rich at all  hope he's okay!

However, I've spoken to Dale at DMS, what a lovely guy! I'm gonna order one of his vivs, as soon as I can figure out the final plan for where I need all the hiles drilled 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

